# Heard ahorrific story this morning



## jaycee05

My daughter told me this morning that a friend of hers and partners who is a carpet fitter that they went to fit carpets in some Chinese people s house, locally, there was blood on the walls, and wondering why thay looked in the freezer, inside there was a skinned alsation, no doubt for their takeaway
I said I hope they reported it to the police, but apparently they only reported it to the flats letting agent, 
I will not ever eat meat from a Chinese place, this is the 3rd time I have heard of these kind of things here, last year a takeaway was closed down as cats were found in a freezer, not rumours either, they were prosecuted ,all over the local paper
How awful, probably someones pet


----------



## jill3

OMG!
What Vile people.
Maybe the RSPCA should be told.
Poor Dog It's owners could be still looking for her/him.

I never eat at Chinese or have Take aways.
I just don't trust them.
I only eat chicken or fish but when abroad I go veggy.


----------



## Cleo38

jaycee05 said:


> My daughter told me this morning that a friend of hers and partners who is a carpet fitter that they went to fit carpets in some Chinese people s house, locally, there was blood on the walls, and wondering why thay looked in the freezer, inside there was a skinned alsation, no doubt for their takeaway
> I said I hope they reported it to the police, but apparently they only reported it to the flats letting agent,
> I will not ever eat meat from a Chinese place, this is the 3rd time I have heard of these kind of things here,* last year a takeaway was closed down as cats were found in a freezer, not rumours either, they were prosecuted ,all over the local paper*How awful, probably someones pet


Really, do you have details?

Personally I have never, ever heard of any prosecutions as these stories are mainly urban myths & have been going round for years.

So if there actually was a prosecution & it was all over the media I would interested to read it

Also how could they tell it was skinned GSD?


----------



## jaycee05

I don't have details unfortunately, or I would report it myself, they might seem like urban myths, but believe me they are not, there have been 2 definite prosecutions here in the last few years, and the Chinese takeaways closed down, the last one had a number of skinned cats in the freezer
I also heard of another quite a few years ago now, and that was believed to be a GSD too, 
I don't know the person could be sure it was that breed. but it WAS a dog, and the Chinese seem to go for them here, 
I am going to try to find out more, I don't even know if the Chinese who live in this flat do have a restaurant or takeaway, but im assuming they must have
I never eat meat from a Chinese , if I ever have anything its something I recognise like prawns,


----------



## Cleo38

jaycee05 said:


> I don't have details unfortunately, or I would report it myself, they might seem like urban myths, but believe me they are not, there have been 2 definite prosecutions here in the last few years, and the Chinese takeaways closed down, the last one had a number of skinned cats in the freezer
> I also heard of another quite a few years ago now, and that was believed to be a GSD too,
> I don't know the person could be sure it was that breed. but it WAS a dog, and the Chinese seem to go for them here,
> I am going to try to find out more, I don't even know if the Chinese who live in this flat do have a restaurant or takeaway, but im assuming they must have
> I never eat meat from a Chinese , if I ever have anything its something I recognise like prawns,


But if there had been prosecutions there would be articles on the internet & I can't find one. Seeing as you knew of a specific case I thought you would be able to point to an article of this.

Considering the amount of cheap meat available now it seems odd that people would scour neighbourhoods trying to catch cats & dogs for the pot


----------



## delca1

Decades ago a local chinese takeway was closed when what turned out to be Gsds in the freezer. It was in the local news at the time.

Nothing surprises me anymore I'm afraid.


----------



## Bloodraine5252

The story is seagulls round here...

What I think is odd is the fact the decided to snoop and only reported it to the letting agent...most people would at least call the police/animal charity or something!

Also, I have rats in my freezer (I keep them there until I can take them to my mums and bury them). I hope no one would think I was planning to serve them up for dinner!!


----------



## Cleo38

I always find these stories hard to believe as there is never any actual evidence to back this up, typical urban myth based on xenophobia!

Why would there be blood on the walls if people were coming in to the premises, why would the carpet fitter look in the freezer & why wouldn't it be reported to Environment Health, & how did he know it was a GSD?

LOL, I have all sorts in my freezer, pigs heads, a cows head, bits of deer, chicken feet & even my poor cat when I bought his body home from the vets (it was too late to bury him that night). 

I also have a various rotting animal carcasses at the bottom of my garden as I am interested in skulls & bones ..... may give any visitors a bit of fright if they started poking around!


----------



## jaycee05

I don't know all the details, I assume they were fitting a living room or bedroom carpet, and for some reason went into the kitchen, and looked in the freezer after seeing blood on the walls, don't know why they thought a GSD except that is what has been found before in Chinese s freezers, 
I don't know why it so hard to believe, they are well known for killing and skinning animals, and substituting dog and cat meat for other meat
I will try to find the newspaper article on the internet, it was about 2-3 years ago now,
It was in our local paper, don't know for sure if it made the nationals, but I think it did
Scarborough Evening News ,was the local paper


----------



## ForeverHome

First - interesting article snopes.com: Cat in Chinese Food

My pet hate on facebook and elsewhere is people not checking things for themselves. None of the reports of this story come from even vaguely reliable sources. A simple google search quickly reveals what's credible and what most certainly isn't, but it's amazing the piffle that will spread around, a lot of it started by malicious individuals to discredit and damage or stir up trouble.

ps skinning an animal doesn't splash blood all over the walls.


----------



## jaycee05

Not saying they skinned it before death, and don't know whether the animal was still whole in the freezer, but as I didn't see it I cant verify, but these things definitely happen, and if I could remember when the chinese takeaway here got closed down I could maybe find the paper it was in, but there was a definite prosecution , or it wouldn't have been in the paper, people were shocked, because obviously some didn't know the Chinese even ate dogs and cats, I didn't believe a lot of the things I have seen recently happened, and its not the first time in this town, there has been a prosecution, the other one I remember was many years ago, 
I think people deny it happens because they don't want to believe it,but it DOES


----------



## ForeverHome

Not saying it can't happen but so far I haven't found one credible story on the internet, which I find surprising. When I was a kid the story circulating was rat being served up at KFC. Take a closer look at the story and it unravels - KFC chicken portions are chunks of meat with bones in. A rat's anatomy is nothing like a chicken's. You'd know if you were served a piece of rat passed off as a chicken drumstick. 

Until a reputable paper reports this I'll take it with a little sachet of salt, thanks.


----------



## Cleo38

jaycee05 said:


> Not saying they skinned it before death, and don't know whether the animal was still whole in the freezer, but as I didn't see it I cant verify,* but these things definitely happen*, and if I could remember when the chinese takeaway here got closed down I could maybe find the paper it was in, but there was a definite prosecution , or it wouldn't have been in the paper, people were shocked, because obviously some didn't know the Chinese even ate dogs and cats, I didn't believe a lot of the things I have seen recently happened, and its not the first time in this town, there has been a prosecution, the other one I remember was many years ago,
> I think people deny it happens because they don't want to believe it,but it DOES


But do they though? Every single time someone has posted on here with these urban myths there is never any evidence to back this up.

These stories about 'foreigners' have been around since I was young & I have never, ever heard of a case that actually proved any of the stories.

I think people want facts before they go arund accusing people of eating their pets!!!


----------



## Bloodraine5252

jaycee05 said:


> Not saying they skinned it before death, and don't know whether the animal was still whole in the freezer, but as I didn't see it I cant verify, but these things definitely happen, and if I could remember when the chinese takeaway here got closed down I could maybe find the paper it was in, but there was a definite prosecution , or it wouldn't have been in the paper, people were shocked, because obviously some didn't know the Chinese even ate dogs and cats, I didn't believe a lot of the things I have seen recently happened, and its not the first time in this town, there has been a prosecution, the other one I remember was many years ago,
> I think people deny it happens because they don't want to believe it,but it DOES


If it definitely happens why is there no evidence of it except for urban myth sites? I'm pretty sure these kinds of rumours started due to racism and every time a takeaway gets shut down these myths are spouted as the reason why when in fact its probably no more than environmental health coming round and finding the stuff is out of date or something!


----------



## Quinzell

Personally, if I went in someones house and there was "blood on the walls", I would be out of there like a lightning bolt!


----------



## jaycee05

Why would a place be actually prosecuted, for having frozen cats in the freezer if it wasn't true, maybe at one time it was thought to be an urban myth, but not now,it really happens, why buy chicken when they can get cats off the street for free, that is what happens,and why would I bother posting anything about these incidents if not true,
Granted I only heard second hand about the GSD in the freezer, but the other incidents are true, why would anyone be prosecuted without proof
I wish I could remember how long ago it was and find the newspaper,
I read the report of the court case myself, everyone was talking about it, and some stopped buying any Chinese meal with meat in it, and I still wont


----------



## Bloodraine5252

That's what I mean though...they could have been prosecuted and shut down for something (I.e. unsanitary conditions) and then someone has jumped on the "cat/dog in the freezer" myth bandwagon.

The fact there is no proof shows that its hearsay rather than true...


----------



## jaycee05

If there was no proof the takeaway couldn't have been prosecuted on those grounds they had to have proof,and it was proved and the place closed down altogether, it is still an empty shop, 
The other incident years ago was of another Chinese takeaway closed down because Half the body of a GSD was found, in the back of the premises
Why would I make this up, I don't understand why anyone still believes these cases are urban myths, 
I am going to do my best to find the proof for you, if I cant it wont be for the want of trying,as it seems its the only way to convince you


----------



## Adaskins

I agree with last post, we eat our own sheep, chickens and goats and no blood is shed on skinning. Carcass was probably a goat or a lamb to an inexperienced eye and a bit of imagination could look like a dog but to be honest identifying a specific breed from a skinned carcass is just about impossible. Poor Chinese folks get the blame of all this stuff, my sis in law is Chinese and gets a good laugh at these stories.


----------



## jaycee05

I agree the men might have mistaken it for another animal, but there might be more to this than I have heard, 
Your Chinese friend might laugh at these stories, but have you seen the skinning of live animals, the Chinese are the worst for this,
I am not saying ALL Chinese do this, I have seen vets programmes in China where people love and look after their animals
Same with Thailand, they are similar, and I know a Thai girl who has a dog and loves it,it is usually in the very poor parts of these countries, but people might want to stick their head inn the sand, and not believe it, I have seen a video of Chinese skinning dogs alive, and that image I will never forget, I can see that poor dogs eyes now, while being skinned,IT HAPPENS


----------



## ForeverHome

There are videos circulating of humans being beheaded that are fakes. And you cannot generalise about a whole nation on the basis of one video or individual. There could equally be a Chinese forum right now where someone is arguing that English doctors just kill their patients if they are old ... think about it!


----------



## Calvine

Cleo38 said:


> Really, do you have details?
> 
> Personally I have never, ever heard of any prosecutions as these stories are mainly urban myths & have been going round for years.
> 
> So if there actually was a prosecution & it was all over the media I would interested to read it
> 
> Also how could they tell it was skinned GSD?


Cleo38...if the story is true, then yes, it's pretty awful...but as you SO sensibly say, was the carcass in a Sainsbury's plastic freezer bag labelled GSD ... with a use-by date. Skinned, the dog could resemble, say, a Dobermann.


----------



## jaycee05

I have seen more than one video, but that one sticks in my mind, because I remember the poor dogs eyes blinking, 
Anyway, I wont say any more ,people can believe what they like, I know what I read in my paper with proof from the police, also what I have read and seen ,everything isn't faked, look on facebook at all the animal cruelty, I didn't believe it once,
The Chinese are one of the cruellest nations on earth


----------



## Cleo38

jaycee05 said:


> I agree the men might have mistaken it for another animal, but there might be more to this than I have heard,
> Your Chinese friend might laugh at these stories, but have you seen the skinning of live animals, the Chinese are the worst for this,
> I am not saying ALL Chinese do this, I have seen vets programmes in China where people love and look after their animals
> Same with Thailand, they are similar, and I know a Thai girl who has a dog and loves it,it is usually in the very poor parts of these countries, but people might want to stick their head inn the sand, and not believe it, I have seen a video of Chinese skinning dogs alive, and that image I will never forget, I can see that poor dogs eyes now, while being skinned,IT HAPPENS


I do accept that people from different parts of the world eat different animals. However, although our welfare standards are supposed to be high there are cases where animals are not killed quickly & are still kept in unsuitable conditions for many months before slaughter. Pigs are incredibly intelligent animals yet look how they are treated in some places

I also accept that we (people in this country/part of the world) find it difficult to accept some parts of other cultures, but ......

I have still never, ever heard of one story where a Chinese/Indian (as is usually the case!) restaurant has been prosecuted for this yet I have heard thousands of people recount tales form their 'friends' that they have witnessed dogs/cats being cooked/in freezers, etc .....


----------



## jaycee05

I can only repeat I read it in my local paper and it was the talk of the town, shocked everyone, twice 
Just because you have never heard of prosecutions doesn't mean it hasn't happened, neither had I until then, and its not just the fact that they eat cats and dogs, its the way they are killed, inhumanely, sadistically with smiles on their faces
, horrible people


----------



## Cleo38

jaycee05 said:


> I can only repeat I read it in my local paper and it was the talk of the town, shocked everyone, twice
> Just because you have never heard of prosecutions doesn't mean it hasn't happened, neither had I until then, and its not just the fact that they eat cats and dogs, its the way they are killed, inhumanely, sadistically with smiles on their faces
> , horrible people


No, I agree but you would think if this had happened (even once!) then there would be a record of it, especially if, as in the case you refer to, happened fairly recently. But there isn't one, if you search the internet then there are many urban myths but no actual case.

As for 'horrible people' ... do you mean all the Chinese or just some? 

I think that every race has it's own share of horrible people


----------



## Cheryl89

A Chinese colleague I work with openly admitted they have farms where they skin & slaughter dogs & go choose which ones they fancy & eat them in china; I was absolutely mortified. He wasn't, it was totally normal to him.


----------



## jaycee05

I cant remember how many years ago it was, as time goes so fast, but there WILL be a record of somewhere in our papers archives if I can find it, but why anyone is doubting what I am saying. and why I don't know, I just do know the people were prosecuted and closed down, I feel people think I am lying or making it up, 
I don't mean ALL Chinese, just the ones who are capable of killing and skinning these poor animals, boiling them alive etc, how can they sleep at night, ? I cant sleep sometimes just thinking about it, which is why I cant look at anymore of these awful happenings, and yes there are evil people in all nationalities, Asians do these things too[some] its accepted in some of these countries, but thought our world was more civilised these days
The Spanish are very cruel to animals too, [again not all] but as a country, they believe animals don't have souls, and hang there hunting dogs when they are of no more use to them


----------



## jaycee05

Cheryl89 said:


> A Chinese colleague I work with openly admitted they have farms where they skin & slaughter dogs & go choose which ones they fancy & eat them in china; I was absolutely mortified. He wasn't, it was totally normal to him.


Exactly,its normal to them!!!


----------



## Cheryl89

jaycee05 said:


> Exactly,its normal to them!!!


Yep and Peru had national cat eating, blowing up & skinning day which is now banned... But I still feel sick reading about it.

Sick people! Xx


----------



## Bloodraine5252

jaycee05 said:


> Exactly,its normal to them!!!


I'm not sure how that makes "them" horrible people. I'm sure Hindus think we're horrible people because we slaughter cows en mass! I'm not sure why one animal is fine but others aren't because we keep them as pets.


----------



## jaycee05

Because the animals in these places are tortured, and hear others screaming when being skinned alive or bludgeoned to death
Have you seen the angora rabbits having their fur pulled out and screaming,how anyone could do that is beyond me, and need their teeth and hair pulled out by the roots without anasthaetic. would love to see that, see how they like it, b------s


----------



## Cheryl89

Here BR you watch this

https://secure.peta.org/site/Advoca...ost&utm_source=PETA+Facebook&utm_medium=Promo

Enjoy!

X


----------



## PBR1

I am stunned at this thread!

Whilst eating dogs is commonplace in some countries and whilst I totally abhor it as being sick and cruel there is not one shred of evidence that the alleged story the OP posted is true. Nor is there any evidence of the truth of the alleged stories of closing down restaurants in the UK with gsd's in the freezer.

In the absence of any hard proof or evidence I find this to be quite an offensive not to mention quite rascist thread. I don't agree with many of the Asian countries' practices of eating cats and dogs and accordingly do not buy products from those countries or visit them but I find these unfounded allegations quite wrong and simply scaremongering.
If there was proof my view may change but there doesn't seem to be any.


----------



## Bloodraine5252

Cheryl89 said:


> Here BR you watch this
> 
> https://secure.peta.org/site/Advoca...ost&utm_source=PETA+Facebook&utm_medium=Promo
> 
> Enjoy!
> 
> X


Wow a PETA video. You've convinced me, I now feel its right to hate entire nations and be incredibly racist 

Horrible practises do not mean its ok to condemn entire nations and spread rumours about them so they lose business.

I'll be honest, not much bothers me. I would eat cat or dog if I went to China despite having them as pets. That does not make me any more or less a horrible person because I eat cow.


----------



## Cheryl89

Bloodraine5252 said:


> Wow a PETA video. You've convinced me, I now feel its right to hate entire nations and be incredibly racist
> 
> Horrible practises do not mean its ok to condemn entire nations and spread rumours about them so they lose business.
> 
> I'll be honest, not much bothers me. I would eat cat or dog if I went to China despite having them as pets. That does not make me any more or less a horrible person because I eat cow.


Lol I'm not racist what are you talking about - I said it's disgusting, simples 

If you're not disgusted by that video then there's defo something wrong with you

And this is a pet forum  makes me laugh


----------



## Bloodraine5252

The op was the one who started talking about the fur trade and you posted the video (for some reason I'm not sure if your not holding the same stance as the op as its completely irrelevant otherwise).

I didn't say I wasn't disgusted, but I don't feel that video represents and entire country and the people within it. Just like I don't think The Cove represents every Japanese person either.

So why did you get me to watch the video then? If its not to try and prove we should all hate China?


----------



## 1290423

The story that goes around here is rats as lamb
Think they are rumours!
Certainly hope they are!


----------



## Cheryl89

Bloodraine5252 said:


> The op was the one who started talking about the fur trade and you posted the video (for some reason I'm not sure if your not holding the same stance as the op as its completely irrelevant otherwise).
> 
> I didn't say I wasn't disgusted, but I don't feel that video represents and entire country and the people within it. Just like I don't think The Cove represents every Japanese person either.
> 
> So why did you get me to watch the video then? If its not to try and prove we should all hate China?


When did I once state that I hate China?  I said it's disgusting and I was mortified. Any kind of animal cruelty makes me feel sick and that includes skinning an animal alive *vom*

I have very close Chinese, Vietnamese and Philippine friends so I'm not tarring them all with the same brush my dear.


----------



## Cleo38

Bloodraine5252 said:


> Wow a PETA video. You've convinced me, I now feel its right to hate entire nations and be incredibly racist
> 
> Horrible practises do not mean its ok to condemn entire nations and* spread rumours about them so they lose business.*
> I'll be honest, not much bothers me. I would eat cat or dog if I went to China despite having them as pets. That does not make me any more or less a horrible person because I eat cow.


This is where I see the possibly the root cause of these stories; maybe a fear of a different culture but maybe also more of a devious way of getting rid of businesses that may be competition.

This was a story that I remembered from a few years ago Chinese restaurant bankruptcy fear after false dog meat rumour - Telegraph

This urban myth was also circulated on here & people were convinced it was true .... sad for the people whose business suffered because of such silly stories, I just hope they managed to get over this


----------



## donna160

Just recently there was an incident in Boston where a jack russell was found in a butchers freezer, it turned out to be the butchers dead pet, but here's an example of how things can start off...this one really was chinese whispers!!

Pet dog found in butcher

ETA, i've also heard the indian takeaway rumours about rats.
I think one of the strangest ones circulating years ago, was because 'Indians are filthy hate us'  the men would masturbate into the currys and errm secrete? ( i don't want to be too graphic) judging by the amount of food sold in those shops there must have been some real superstuds working in those takeaways!!!!


----------



## Cleo38

donna160 said:


> Just recently there was an incident in Boston where a jack russell was found in a butchers freezer, it turned out to be the butchers dead pet, but here's an example of how things can start off...this one really was chinese whispers!!
> 
> Pet dog found in butcher
> 
> ETA, i've also heard the indian takeaway rumours about rats.
> I think one of the strangest ones circulating years ago, was because 'Indians are filthy hate us'  the men would masturbate into the currys and errm secrete? ( i don't want to be too graphic) judging by the amount of food sold in those shops there must have been some real superstuds working in those takeaways!!!!


LOL, great example!

Yes, I've heard of Indian takeaways apparently serving rats _ I never understood this though, apart from the obvious, rats are quite difficult to catch so surely the amount time wasted in trying to catch them wouldn't add up!!!

I do find urban myths quite interesting; how they start, how they change, etc but probably not so great for those whose businesses are affected or are in receipt of abusive calls as the Chinese man (in the linked story ) was

Personally, I love all sorts of food so will eat in any restaurant as long as it's clean & the food/service are great! .......

Actually, sometimes it doesn't even matter about clean. I ate from vendors on street corners when I was India & the food was AMAZING!!!


----------



## jaycee05

PBR1 said:


> I am stunned at this thread!
> 
> Whilst eating dogs is commonplace in some countries and whilst I totally abhor it as being sick and cruel there is not one shred of evidence that the alleged story the OP posted is true. Nor is there any evidence of the truth of the alleged stories of closing down restaurants in the UK with gsd's in the freezer.
> 
> In the absence of any hard proof or evidence I find this to be quite an offensive not to mention quite rascist thread. I don't agree with many of the Asian countries' practices of eating cats and dogs and accordingly do not buy products from those countries or visit them but I find these unfounded allegations quite wrong and simply scaremongering.
> If there was proof my view may change but there doesn't seem to be any.


As said before, I have no proof of what the wokmen in the Chinese peoples flat said they saw, but 2 places were shut down in this town and the owners prosecuted, I read it myself in my local paper, why would I make it up, stick your head in the sand if you like, if you want proof, maybe contact the Scarborough Evening News office, IT HAPPENED, I am not a fantasist or a liar, there were cats in the freezer, not ALL skinned, so no mistake about being any other animal, the half body of the GSD in the other case was found with fur on and identified as a GSD,
If you watched the above video, [if you could stomach it, do you think that wasn't true either,
Just to add, I am not a racist, and have nothing against any race except these torturers, not just in China, but the Chinese are the worst


----------



## Cleo38

jaycee05 said:


> As said before, I have no proof of what the wokmen in the Chinese peoples flat said they saw, but 2 places were shut down in this town and the owners prosecuted, I read it myself in my local paper, why would I make it up, stick your head in the sand if you like, if you want proof, maybe contact the Scarborough Evening News office, IT HAPPENED, I am not a fantasist or a liar, there were cats in the freezer, not ALL skinned, so no mistake about being any other animal, the half body of the GSD in the other case was found with fur on and identified as a GSD,
> If you watched the above video, [if you could stomach it, do you think that wasn't true either,
> Just to add, I am not a racist, and have nothing against any race except these torturers, not just in China, but the Chinese are the worst


But I still can't find any reference to this (or other cases), not anywhere. I also can't understand why anyone would look in a freezer or be able to recognise a skinned GSD? I own a GSD & doubt I would recognise her breed if she were skinned .... (lovely thought!!)

How can you say that the 'Chinese are the worst' maybe in your opinion but how can cruelty be measured?

I do not like the idea of dogs or cats being eaten but then I also look at the dreadful conditions that battery farmed chickens are kept in in this country, suffering for months in cramped, unsuitable conditions before their deaths yet people will quite happily go to supermarkets or fast food chains without a second thought of the suffering these animals go through so they can have cheap meals


----------



## jaycee05

All cruelty is terrible, but seeing animals tortured like in that video, and poor angora rabbits screaming while having their fur ripped out by a usually Chinese smiling worker,[in the video I saw] is beyond terrible, 
If you have found no evidence of anyone being prosecuted ,well I am sorry, but I have, I cant understand why because people are saying they have seen no evidence of it,it hasn't happened, I cant find the details of when it was in our paper, but id doesnt mean it didn't happen, I and others in this town know it did happen, 
I say the Chinese are the worst because it is mainly in China it happens, or that we see it happen, if people want to eat cats and dogs at least kill them humanely, it is the terrible suffering they go through, cant be really compared with battery hens, even as bad as that is
Any meat, including chickens I buy I get from a locally farmed supplier, I don't buy eggs from battery hens either. in fact I am hoping to cut meat out altogether, eating less and less


----------



## jill3

I don't watch these videos any more. They are so upsetting.
I do agree Jaycee about China.
I know a few of my customers that have to go to China on business and they will only eat in certain Hotels. They have told me some Horrible things.
Look at the fur industry in China.
The fur is all down to supply and demand. If only we can stop the demand.

There is cruelty every where and it seems that Education is the way forward for a lot of Countries including the UK.
WSPA are good at educating people abroad on how to look after their farm Animals and working Animals. They help them with vet care too.
Like you I only buy my eggs from Chickens that are free range and Organic.
Also Chicken that has come from our local farmer.


Lets hope in our life time a lot of this unnecessary suffering of these poor defenceless Animals that have as much right to be on this earth will stop.


----------



## SusieRainbow

Cleo38 said:


> Really, do you have details?
> 
> Personally I have never, ever heard of any prosecutions as these stories are mainly urban myths & have been going round for years.
> 
> So if there actually was a prosecution & it was all over the media I would interested to read it
> 
> Also how could they tell it was skinned GSD?


There was a case reported in Nottingham a few years ago, similar situation. This was actually in a Chinese Restaurant kitchen.


----------



## Cleo38

SusieRainbow said:


> There was a case reported in Nottingham a few years ago, similar situation. This was actually in a Chinese Restaurant kitchen.


So do you have a link to a local new website detailing this?


----------



## Bloodraine5252

Cheryl89 said:


> When did I once state that I hate China?  I said it's disgusting and I was mortified. Any kind of animal cruelty makes me feel sick and that includes skinning an animal alive *vom*
> 
> I have very close Chinese, Vietnamese and Philippine friends so I'm not tarring them all with the same brush my dear.


Well I'm not sure what your point is?

Yes the video is horrible, yes the fur trade is a disgusting industry but a lot of westerners buy into it. It keeps these people in work. They may abhor their job but if its their ONLY way to put food on a table its not exactly their fault. It doesn't automatically make them all barbaric. It is the industry that needs targeted and not only the workers.


----------



## jaycee05

Bloodraine5252 said:


> Well I'm not sure what your point is?
> 
> Yes the video is horrible, yes the fur trade is a disgusting industry but a lot of westerners buy into it. It keeps these people in work. They may abhor their job but if its their ONLY way to put food on a table its not exactly their fault. It doesn't automatically make them all barbaric. It is the industry that needs targeted and not only the workers.


Anyone who could do these things for a job is barbaric in my opinion, and they smile with it, because they are brought up with it,it is natural to them, we are supposed to live in a civilised world, obviously not ALL civilised,and, as far as fur goes,its mostly the celebrities who contribute to that, once they have some money they must show off with furs etc, 
Yes its the industry that needs targeting, but if I had to do that I would rather starve,could not hurt any animal,


----------



## Cleo38

jaycee05 said:


> Anyone who could do these things for a job is barbaric in my opinion, and they smile with it, because they are brought up with it,it is natural to them, we are supposed to live in a civilised world, obviously not ALL civilised,and, as far as fur goes,its mostly the celebrities who contribute to that, once they have some money they must show off with furs etc,
> Yes its the industry that needs targeting, *but if I had to do that I would rather starve,could not hurt any animal*,


Really? Would you also let your children starve? It's a very easy comment for us to make as we know this would never happen to us.

I take it then you are vegan, don't use anything that has been tested on animals or wear any leather .....


----------



## jaycee05

Cleo38 said:


> Really? Would you also let your children starve? It's a very easy comment for us to make as we know this would never happen to us.
> 
> I take it then you are vegan, don't use anything that has been tested on animals or wear any leather .....


I try as much as possible to buy products that are not tested on animals, and no im not vegan, as I said earlier, I buy from a local source, but after seeing videos on how animals are killed ,even here in slaughter houses I am eating less and less meat, hopefully will stop altogether asap, but I could not kill any animal in the way those poor animals are killed, some even boiled alive, is there really any need for that, its sadistic and so cruel
I didn't know anything about this cruelty once, and would not have believed it if I hadn't seen what goes on with my own eyes, I cant watch them anymore either, I know now without seeing them, and imagining is bad enough
I am not tarring everyone with the same brush, as said before I have seen vets in China looking after animals that some caring Chinese had taken in, but the other side of China is vile, and its that side I am talking about


----------



## Bloodraine5252

jaycee05 said:


> Anyone who could do these things for a job is barbaric in my opinion, and they smile with it, because they are brought up with it,it is natural to them, we are supposed to live in a civilised world, obviously not ALL civilised,and, as far as fur goes,its mostly the celebrities who contribute to that, once they have some money they must show off with furs etc,
> Yes its the industry that needs targeting, but if I had to do that I would rather starve,could not hurt any animal,


Yes I'm sure they do it with a smile on their face  are you really saying you'd let you or your kids starve rather than have a job the pays enough to put food on the table? Its very easy to say but put in that situation I'm pretty sure its a different story.

Ive been very poor and was applying for jobs that I found abhorrent (peat control, abbatoir work, Work at a battery farm etc etc. Luckily I never had to do it but I would've if it was the only thing I could get.

Oh and no, its not just celebrities that buy fur. Many people do it and not know, I think uggs were found to be fox? Other random trims on jackets (sold at Asda I think but unsure) were dog I believe.


----------



## MerlinsMum

Bloodraine5252 said:


> Many people do it and not know, I think uggs were found to be fox?


Real Uggs are sheepskin. 
I can deal with sheepskin... as long as there are people eating lamb, there will always be sheepskin.

The fake ones have Raccoon Dog fur from barbarous fur farms in China.


----------



## PBR1

jaycee05 said:


> As said before, I have no proof of what the wokmen in the Chinese peoples flat said they saw, but 2 places were shut down in this town and the owners prosecuted, I read it myself in my local paper, why would I make it up, stick your head in the sand if you like, if you want proof, maybe contact the Scarborough Evening News office, IT HAPPENED, I am not a fantasist or a liar, there were cats in the freezer, not ALL skinned, so no mistake about being any other animal, the half body of the GSD in the other case was found with fur on and identified as a GSD,
> If you watched the above video, [if you could stomach it, do you think that wasn't true either,
> Just to add, I am not a racist, and have nothing against any race except these torturers, not just in China, but the Chinese are the worst


I know what hideous practices the chinese have in respect of animals in china and abhor them. I wont visit china or buy chinese products but you can't just spread unproven stories and expect anyone to take them seriously without any proof!
You have not provided one weblink or photocopy or any shred of evidence that a uk chinese restaurant was shut down for having a GSD in the freezer. The story about the carpet fitters is just scaremongering and quite damaging to those you accuse


----------



## 1290423

MerlinsMum said:


> Real Uggs are sheepskin.
> I can deal with sheepskin... as long as there are people eating lamb, there will always be sheepskin.
> 
> The fake ones have Raccoon Dog fur from barbarous fur farms in China.


And if you ever she the video where the sheep that make uggs suffer i'll guantantee that many would not have a pair of uggs as a gift!
I admit to owning several pairs, but had I have know then what I know now I would avoid them at all costs.


----------



## MerlinsMum

DT said:


> And if you ever she the video where the sheep that make uggs suffer i'll guantantee that many would not have a pair of uggs as a gift!


That I don't understand, sheepskin is a by-product of the meat industry and the sheep are (almost certainly) dead first. Of course abbatoirs in different countries may have different standards.


----------



## 1290423

MerlinsMum said:


> That I don't understand, sheepskin is a by-product of the meat industry and the sheep are (almost certainly) dead first. Of course abbatoirs in different countries may have different standards.


I would have thought that too, and in the UK certainly, but I think, only think I add, that the ugg demand for sheepskin far exceeds the lamb market, hence the sheep being bred for there fleeces, Then there is also the 'fake' uggs many of which are made with genuine sheepskin, there are some shocking clips on the internet relating to this. 
Finish by saying I HOPE you are right and I am wrong!


----------



## lilythepink

unfortunately DT, you are right.

I thought Ugg boots were reasonably safe too. I would never wear fur but I do wear leather shoes and have had a couple of sheepskin coats over the years.

There was also an article on FB recently about fake Ugg boots being really made of dog fur.


----------



## MerlinsMum

DT said:


> I would have thought that too, and in the UK certainly, but I think, only think I add, that the ugg demand for sheepskin far exceeds the lamb market, hence the sheep being bred for there fleeces,]


Unlikely. 
There are many places in Australia where Uggs come from, where sheep outnumber the people by 100-1. It's more likely the Aussies were desperate to find a way to use up the sheepskins, than the other way around.

I once lived near the Morlands sheepskin factory in Glastonbury, where there was a huge yard piled with raw sheepskins for processing. The stench was awful every time you passed along the main road - I can't imagine how people handled them for living, but they did. Even at the height of sheepskin trade and manufacture in the UK there were more skins than could be made into rugs, slippers, coats, gloves etc. and they were all from the lamb meat trade.


----------



## 1290423

MerlinsMum said:


> Unlikely.
> There are many places in Australia where Uggs come from, where sheep outnumber the people by 100-1. It's more likely the Aussies were desperate to find a way to use up the sheepskins, than the other way around.
> 
> I once lived near the Morlands sheepskin factory in Glastonbury, where there was a huge yard piled with raw sheepskins for processing. The stench was awful every time you passed along the main road - I can't imagine how people handled them for living, but they did. Even at the height of sheepskin trade and manufacture in the UK there were more skins than could be made into rugs, slippers, coats, gloves etc. and they were all from the lamb meat trade.


I understand that the production of Uggs was moved to China when they started to get popular, six years ago maybe longer??


----------



## jaycee05

I have seen the video about what happens to the sheep, for Uggs, also believe that some are kangaroo skin, and no I don't have proof of the Chinese prosecuted,but I know its true, the whole story of what the police found and how many cats were in the freezer, if no one believes it then you are calling me a liar, I am not commenting again, as its pointless, when people still believe these are urban myths, I know what I read, and there would not have been prosecutions without proof
If I could remember just when it happened it would be easier to find,Believe what you like, I know the truth


----------



## Cleo38

jaycee05 said:


> I have seen the video about what happens to the sheep, for Uggs, also believe that some are kangaroo skin, and no I don't have proof of the Chinese prosecuted,but I know its true, the whole story of what the police found and how many cats were in the freezer, if no one believes it then you are calling me a liar, I am not commenting again, as its pointless, when people still believe these are urban myths, I know what I read, and there would not have been prosecutions without proof
> If I could remember just when it happened it would be easier to find,Believe what you like, I know the truth


But can you not see that by circulating stories like this without any proper evidence you (maybe indirectly) are fuelling these urban myths which can have damaging affects to people's businesses as in the link I provided?

If there are so many of these stories of these restaurants being successfully prsecuted then there would be evidence on the internet but there just isn't


----------



## jaycee05

The evidence was given in court, cant help it if it cant be found


----------



## we love bsh's

Jaycee i 100% agree with everything you have said,In china they do do the most awful terrible terrible things to animals and there is no need for it,no need to skin or boil animals alive,no need to have bear farming for bile (google).Yes there are bad people in every culture,but seriously their tradition is barbaric i am aware not all chinese people will do these things as as i have seen some chinese people gaining evidence on these farms.

Iv seen all the videos of the live skinning,boiling, angora rabbits fur plucked out while they scream,bear farms.

I can very easily believe what your saying and i am sure i heard that a microchip was found in a meal once.


----------



## Cleo38

we love bsh's said:


> Jaycee i 100% agree with everything you have said,In china they do do the most awful terrible terrible things to animals and there is no need for it,no need to skin or boil animals alive,no need to have bear farming for bile (google).Yes there are bad people in every culture,but seriously their tradition is barbaric i am aware not all chinese people will do these things as as i have seen some chinese people gaining evidence on these farms.
> 
> Iv seen all the videos of the live skinning,boiling, angora rabbits fur plucked out while they scream,bear farms.
> 
> *I can very easily believe what your saying and i am sure i heard that a microchip was found in a meal once*.


Yes, you did ....... *IT WAS AN URBAN MYTH!!!!!!*

I honestly can't understand that people in 2014 still believe this rubbish. We have so much information at our finger tips yet people would still rather choose to believe racist gossip about cases that have never been proved ... unless someone REALLY can find evidence to support this.

Do you not think it odd there there is no reference to any prosecuted cases o the internet? I remembered one story (about the restaurant in Doncaster) & found it instantly yet these 'many' cases of dogs/cats being found just do not appear .... why is this?

I find this quite sad tbh


----------



## we love bsh's

Wish people would stop crying the word racist.


----------



## Cleo38

we love bsh's said:


> Wish people would stop crying the word racist.


Because these urban myths (regarding killing cats, dogs & other pets for eating) are usually directed at either Chinese or Indian restaurants that's why ..... they are targeting a group of people based on their race ....

..... therefore I (& others) would consider these 'stories (or accusations) racist


----------



## we love bsh's

Cleo38 said:


> Because these urban myths (regarding killing cats, dogs & other pets for eating) are usually directed at either Chinese or Indian restaurants that's why ..... they are targeting a group of people based on their race ....
> 
> ..... therefore I (& others) would consider these 'stories (or accusations) racist


...but cause you dont agree with their i dont know 'traditions' doesnt make you a rasist..i dont agree with things my OH does am i sexist too.

An guess what i actually worked for a chinese couple for 5 years.I could tell you a few things about their culture/ways.Good stuff bad stuff.


----------



## Cleo38

we love bsh's said:


> ...but cause you dont agree with their i dont know 'traditions' doesnt make you a rasist..i dont agree with things my OH does am i sexist too.
> 
> An guess what i actually worked for a chinese couple for 5 years.I could tell you a few things about their culture/ways.Good stuff bad stuff.


But it's not about agreeing or disagreeing with the traditions of other cultures, that, of course, is your opinion.

But this is circulating, unsubstantiated racist urban myths!!!:mad2: Does the lack of evidence not suggest anything to you????!!!


----------



## jaycee05

Only lack of evidence because you cant find it, and they are NOT urban myths, and also whether you believe this or not, I also know a person who supplies foxes to Chinese takeaways, 
Are you Chinese by any chance you are defending them a lot,can YOU prove it doesn't happen, ha\ve you seen live monkeys brains being eaten or live fish
A chines restaurant in the papers this week, in America has been found to be serving cooked rats, they get the rats and singe the fur off
Thank you WLBSH, glad someone else has seen these terrible things besides me
I cant prove the place was closed down through having cats in the freezer, can you prove it wasn't, whatsmore, people locally who has lost cats as a large no of cats were reported missing, actually IDENTIFIED their cats, all still had fur still on
I think its time people woke up and saw what happens in the real world, not the ideal world we would like it to be
And yes there will always be rumours, but where do you think thee started, because it happens, and yes some might be rumours, and its a shame for those who are innocent, but the fact is no smoke without fire


----------



## Bloodraine5252

Head + brick wall!

You can't find the story either and you actually "know" roughly when it happened! 

All of these things you've written, you've not actually backed up with proof. That's what you're not getting. Most members will not blindly accept that what someone says without any proof.

Do you believe in unicorns too? Its a myth. That's where myths come from, there's a story and people then add arms and legs so that is so unrecognisable from the original!

Ive got a feeling I live in a much more practical and real world than you. I know its not all roses and sunbeams but I also know that people can be horribly nasty to others when they want them to fail. Destroying business, spreading horrid rumours without proof, making smoke to actually cause a fire!


----------



## we love bsh's

This was from the horses mouth too,the chinese woman i used to work for told me he had her pet dog stolen while in china for the meat trade.Good ending they got the dog back.


----------



## we love bsh's

Bloodraine5252 said:


> Head + brick wall!
> 
> You can't find the story either and you actually "know" roughly when it happened!
> 
> All of these things you've written, you've not actually backed up with proof. That's what you're not getting. Most members will not blindly accept that what someone says without any proof.
> 
> Do you believe in unicorns too? Its a myth. That's where myths come from, there's a story and people then add arms and legs so that is so unrecognisable from the original!
> 
> Ive got a feeling I live in a much more practical and real world than you. I know its not all roses and sunbeams but I also know that people can be horribly nasty to others when they want them to fail. Destroying business, spreading horrid rumours without proof, making smoke to actually cause a fire!


so i have threads i often need to re read that i make and can never find them.


----------



## Bloodraine5252

we love bsh's said:


> so i have threads i often need to re read that i make and can never find them.


I don't know how to say this without being quite harsh...that is your error, its not hard (every thread that you have posted, s long as they have not been deleted, in can be found in the user cp) so to try and make that mean the stories are true doesn't count for much.

Also, more than one person has searched for these stories and the only ones can be found are completely different or on fake news sites.

ETA I didn't see your first post. In China, they may get stolen, that doesn't mean it happens in Britain.


----------



## we love bsh's

Bloodraine5252 said:


> I don't know how to say this without being quite harsh...that is your error, its not hard (every thread that you have posted, s long as they have not been deleted, in can be found in the user cp) so to try and make that mean the stories are true doesn't count for much.
> 
> Also, more than one person has searched for these stories and the only ones can be found are completely different or on fake news sites.
> 
> ETA I didn't see your first post. In China, they may get stolen, that doesn't mean it happens in Britain.


Dont worry about sounding harsh 

Im just saying things can be hard to find,iv not looked for the story tbh.


----------



## jaycee05

Bloodraine5252 said:


> I don't know how to say this without being quite harsh...that is your error, its not hard (every thread that you have posted, s long as they have not been deleted, in can be found in the user cp) so to try and make that mean the stories are true doesn't count for much.
> 
> Also, more than one person has searched for these stories and the only ones can be found are completely different or on fake news sites.
> 
> ETA I didn't see your first post. In China, they may get stolen, that doesn't mean it happens in Britain.


Just because I cant actually find the proof doesn't mean it didn't happen, I know it did, so I have no qualms about saying it, I am not so stupid as to write something that I could get libelled for, and I cant believe that even in this day and age someone thinks these things only happen somewhere else to someone else, not in Britain, so many ostriches here , a lot of things are known but haven't been proved to everyone, only to some


----------



## Bloodraine5252

jaycee05 said:


> Just because I cant actually find the proof doesn't mean it didn't happen, I know it did, so I have no qualms about saying it, I am not so stupid as to write something that I could get libelled for, and I cant believe that even in this day and age someone thinks these things only happen somewhere else to someone else, not in Britain, so many ostriches here , a lot of things are known but haven't been proved to everyone, only to some


Its not about thinking it only happens in other places. Its about evidence or lack thereof. I do not believe in things blindly, if anyone can find proof I will apologise. But as it stands I am not going to promote heresay and scaremongering by perpetuatuating rumours that are unfounded.


----------



## Cheryl89

jaycee05 said:


> Just because I cant actually find the proof doesn't mean it didn't happen, I know it did, so I have no qualms about saying it, I am not so stupid as to write something that I could get libelled for, and I cant believe that even in this day and age someone thinks these things only happen somewhere else to someone else, not in Britain, so many ostriches here , a lot of things are known but haven't been proved to everyone, only to some


BUT THEY NEEEEEEEED THE proof Jayyyyyyyy !!!!!!!!!!

:lol:

I can't believe this is still going on  :Yawn:


----------



## Cleo38

jaycee05 said:


> Just because I cant actually find the proof doesn't mean it didn't happen, I know it did, so I have no qualms about saying it, I am not so stupid as to write something that I could get libelled for, and I cant believe that even in this day and age someone thinks these things only happen somewhere else to someone else, not in Britain, so many ostriches here , a lot of things are known but haven't been proved to everyone, only to some


So where is the evidence then? I really don't understand this post at all ..... you say you kjnow for a fact but are unable to provide any evidence for thi, there are no news stories or anything.

Personallly I can't believe in this day & age people still spout this racist garbage 

And for the record I am not Chinese, I am not 'defending them'  I am simply poiting out that you are spouting a racist urban myth that has no proof.

Bloodraine5252 - there are people on here who believe in fairies so Unicorns are possibly true as well!!!


----------



## Cleo38

Link to the urban myth ...... snopes.com: Cat in Chinese Food

Funny that this myth also details a GSD in a freezer of a Chinese restaurant ...... coincidence???!!!


----------



## jaycee05

Maybe urban myths once, but since the internet came into being we know much more of what really goes on in the world, and if the Chinese [and some other countries] eat dog and cats and monkeys or any other living thing they can get their hands on] it has been proved that it is no ;longer an urban myth, 
See the Chinese restaurant in the US caught cooking rats, this week, they really didn't think they were doing anything wrong
Another one caught wheeling in a deer, [roadkill they said] 
And I did say not ALL Chinese do this, some do look after their pets, 
It is normal to them, 
I don't really know why I am wasting my time, with this now
Believe what you like, I don't really care, I know what I know:bored:


----------



## Cleo38

jaycee05 said:


> Maybe urban myths once, but since the internet came into being we know much more of what really goes on in the world, and if the Chinese [and some other countries] eat dog and cats and monkeys or any other living thing they can get their hands on] it has been proved that it is no ;longer an urban myth,
> See the Chinese restaurant in the US caught cooking rats, this week, they really didn't think they were doing anything wrong
> Another one caught wheeling in a deer, [roadkill they said]
> And I did say not ALL Chinese do this, some do look after their pets,
> It is normal to them,
> I don't really know why I am wasting my time, with this now
> Believe what you like, I don't really care, I know what I know:bored:


I'm not disputing that people in other cultures eat dogs or cats 

What I am trying to say (time & time again!) is that in this country there has not been a case where a Chinese restaurant has been prosecuted for serving up peoples pets - that is the urban myth!!!

Of course we can now research more about other cultures now (although there was always books before the internet!!) but the internet does give us easy access to lots of information .... & yet NO RECORDS OF SUCCESSFUL PROSECUTIONS OF RESTAURANTS SERVING PETS!


----------



## jaycee05

Sorry, but I know different, end of


----------



## Bloodraine5252

I'm out. I want to keep my sanity and banging my head off a brick wall is not the way to do that.

Something I heard as a child springs to mind though "don't bother arguing with a fool, the drag you down to their level and beat you with experience"


----------



## Nagini

there was a rumour circulating around this way that male workers of a certain fast food place were having a ''happy time'' all over customers food out the back where food were being prepared  i don't happen to believe that either environmental health would have had a field day had there been any kind of evidence of anything like that.


----------



## Cleo38

Nagini said:


> there was a rumour circulating around this way that male workers of a certain fast food place were having a ''happy time'' all over customers food out the back where food were being prepared  i don't happen to believe that either environmental health would have had a field day had there been any kind of evidence of anything like that.


Exactly Environmental Health officers now regularly visit establishments & give them a hygiene rating which they now have to display.

I think our local paper usually publishes the worst offenders & some were very surprising as they weren't the cheaper end of the market


----------



## Guest

jaycee05 said:


> A chines restaurant in the papers this week, in America has been found to be serving cooked rats, they get the rats and singe the fur off


Can you supply a link, a newspaper copy, anything other than hearsay for this?
I am IN the US, and I could not find one single news source for anything of the sort happening.

Unless you have first hand knowledge of something, all you are doing is gossiping - malicious gossip at that.

Whoever mentioned that these rumors get started to hurt businesses was not far off at all. Xenophobia at it's finest


----------



## Cleo38

ouesi said:


> Can you supply a link, a newspaper copy, anything other than hearsay for this?
> I am IN the US, and I could not find one single news source for anything of the sort happening.
> 
> Unless you have first hand knowledge of something, all you are doing is gossiping - malicious gossip at that.
> 
> Whoever mentioned that these rumors get started to hurt businesses was not far off at all. Xenophobia at it's finest


Despite the malicious nature of urban myths such as these, in some ways they are interesting in that the same stories are still circulating (even down to some details) 30yrs after I first heard them .... interesting but in some ways sad that racism is obviously till rife


----------



## Nagini

Cleo38 said:


> Exactly Environmental Health officers now regularly visit establishments & give them a hygiene rating which they now have to display.
> 
> I think our local paper usually publishes the worst offenders & some were very surprising as they weren't the cheaper end of the market


they don't go easy on any establishments either , everything is checked. our local rag does the same too , one place closed down recently for a few days due to unhygienic food preparation area's.


----------



## Cleo38

Just thinking about it, the only places that have been proved to have lied about type of meat in products & it's origins have been the large supermarkets (as in the horse meat scandal) .... yet I'll bet people still shop there!


----------



## Cheryl89

Bloodraine5252 said:


> I'm out. I want to keep my sanity and banging my head off a brick wall is not the way to do that.
> 
> Something I heard as a child springs to mind though "don't bother arguing with a fool, the drag you down to their level and beat you with experience"


That's right dear; that's why we all stopped posting this morning :dita:


----------



## Cleo38

Cheryl89 said:


> That's right dear; that's why we all stopped posting this morning :dita:


Really? I can count several posts form this morning going though to this evening?

...... & STILL NO EVIDENISE OF ANY CASE PROSECUTED!!!


----------



## Cheryl89

Cleo38 said:


> Really? I can count several posts form this morning going though to this evening?
> 
> ...... & STILL NO EVIDENISE OF ANY CASE PROSECUTED!!!


Okay okay Cleo, when are you going to give up?

I've not said anything about finding meat only that I find skinning live animals barbaric - the end really; I'm entitled to my opinion but I'm not shoving it down your throat rrr:


----------



## Cheryl89

And no need to shout :ihih:


----------



## Cleo38

Cheryl89 said:


> Okay okay Cleo, when are you going to give up?
> 
> I've not said anything about finding meat only that I find skinning live animals barbaric - the end really; I'm entitled to my opinion but I'm not shoving it down your throat rrr:


I will give up when people stop perpetuating racist myths - is that so hard to understand?!

This has nothing to do with other cultures but all to do with urban myths of Chinese (or any other ethnic) restaurant killing & serving pets in this country ... there is no evidence for this & it is racist - is that so hard to understand?!


----------



## Cleo38

.... & regarding the need to shout ... Really???!!! 

See other posts re: microchips in teeth


----------



## jaycee05

Bloodraine5252 said:


> I'm out. I want to keep my sanity and banging my head off a brick wall is not the way to do that.
> 
> Something I heard as a child springs to mind though "don't bother arguing with a fool, the drag you down to their level and beat you with experience"


I will remember this saying when think of you


----------



## Cheryl89

Cleo38 said:


> I will give up when people stop perpetuating racist myths - is that so hard to understand?!
> 
> This has nothing to do with other cultures but all to do with urban myths of Chinese (or any other ethnic) restaurant killing & serving pets in this country ... there is no evidence for this & it is racist - is that so hard to understand?!


It's not racist - stop the racist card that's just a cheap dig

No it's not hard to understand :Yawn:

I'm sure Indians hate us eating cow but we still do

This thread won't change the world or people so it's pointless going round in circles


----------



## lymorelynn

I think this has gone on for long enough especially as it is now on the level of personal digs at one another. Really no need for this.


----------

